# Lots of Marlin and Tuna action! Quepos, Costa Rica November 10 Fishing Report with pi



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

*End of October 2010*








Awesome day of fishing. We started out around 30 miles because there was a billfish bite there the day before, and about an hour in we had our first Marlin hooked up! We fought it for about an hour, using the boat and the angler as to not wear out the fish. Trolling the same area produced another Marlin about 20 minutes after releasing the first one. They were both blue Marlin, although it's hard to tell by the photos. After that, the customers decided they couldn't handle any more Marlin reeling so we went in search of Tuna. We actually had to go through 3 schools of Dolphin with birds until we found one with tuna. Using the stabillized binoculars, it was easy to jump from school to school though, and when we finally found a school that produced, we boated 17 of about 25 good Tuna bites. It was a great day out, enjoy the photos!















​


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats on the fishing. I would love to go down there and get in on some of that action.


----------

